# Beyoncés & Jay-Z: Das Baby ist endlich da!



## Stefan102 (8 Jan. 2012)

​
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Nachdem schon vor Ende des alten Jahres gemunkelt wurde, dass Beyoncé (30) und Jay-Z (42) ihr Baby bekommen hätten und sich die Gerüchte als falsch herausstellten, scheint es nun wirklich soweit zu sein. Die Sängerin soll vor wenigen Stunden in New York City ein kleines Mädchen zur Welt gebracht haben.

Die Kleine heißt Ivy Blue Carter und macht ihre Eltern mit Sicherheit überglücklich. Das Mädchen wurde, wie TMZ berichtet, per Kaiserschnitt auf die Welt gebracht. Auch wenn Beyoncé, um unerkannt zu bleiben, unter dem Namen Ingrid Jackson in das Krankenhaus eincheckte, sind sich amerikanische Medien sicher, dass es die berühmten Musiker sind, die dort ihr neues Familienmitglied willkommen hießen. Auch die berühmten Freunde der kleinen Familie glauben den News dieses Mal und sendeten per Twitter ihre Glückwünsche.

Rihanna (23) schrieb: „Willkommen auf der Welt Prinzessin Carter! Alles Liebe, Tante Rih.“ Und auch Hip-Hop-Mogul Russell Simmons (54) ließ es sich nicht nehmen, den frischgebackenen Eltern alles Gute zu wünschen. Er schrieb: „Gratulation an meine guten Freunde Beyoncé und Jay-Z.“ Auch wir gratulieren ganz herzlich und freuen uns wie verrückt auf die ersten Bilder von Ivy Blue.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (9 Jan. 2012)

> Tante Rih


 lol3 :thx: für die Info


----------



## JayP (11 Jan. 2012)

wer wird denn da patenonkel? Kanye West?! na prost mahlzeit. Der klaut dem Baby doch die Windeln und trägt das als innovative Kopfbekleidung


----------

